# Budget receiver with preouts (or budget preamp)



## mademperor (Jan 5, 2010)

I already have powered speakers, so I either want a receiver with *pre-outs* or a Pre-amp seperate.

The budget is about *$500* maybe more if there is nothing at that price range. 

Also, having HDMI switching is a must. 

Anything in this price range?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Something like Onkyo's TX-SR706 B-Stock from Accessories4less would fit the bill offering preamp outputs and HDMI Switching and also gives you THX Certification and Audyssey MultEQ.
Here is the link:http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...-Thx-100w-X-7ch-Theater-Receiver-Black/1.html
It retails for 900 Dollars and is available for 429 Dollars.

That will be one of the cheapest choices as very few to almost none of the entry level AVR's offer preamp outputs. Another choice would be one of Harman Kardon's Ebay Store AVR's with preamp outputs. However, I think the Audyssey MultEQ and THX Processing makes the Onkyo tough to beat.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

If you can stretch just a bit further Emotiva have a new SSP which is the UMC-1 and it comes in at $699 but it looks like it is a bargain considering what you get, there is a thread located  HERE 

Just another option to consider


----------



## mademperor (Jan 5, 2010)

recruit said:


> If you can stretch just a bit further Emotiva have a new SSP which is the UMC-1 and it comes in at $699 but it looks like it is a bargain considering what you get, there is a thread located  HERE
> 
> Just another option to consider


I'm well aware of the Emotiva, but it's out of the price range. The onkyo 706 looks good at $429 certainly better then the $799 retail.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

well you cannot go wrong with an Onkyo as they do offer very good performance for not much outlay, I cannot think of another budget processor unless you go S/H....


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yup, I agree the 706 is a great choice. However for the $50 more it costs to get into a 707 that would be a much better choice.


----------



## Toby Jack (Feb 5, 2010)

The Yamaha RX-V665 is another good option.


----------



## mademperor (Jan 5, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Something like Onkyo's TX-SR706 B-Stock from Accessories4less would fit the bill offering preamp outputs and HDMI Switching and also gives you THX Certification and Audyssey MultEQ.
> Here is the link:http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...-Thx-100w-X-7ch-Theater-Receiver-Black/1.html
> It retails for 900 Dollars and is available for 429 Dollars.
> ...


I bought it, thanks for the tip! :T


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Enjoy. I really think it will work out quite nicely for you and it was a great deal. If you have never used Audyssey or other Room EQ systems before, I really think you will be impressed. And if you do not like it, it can be turned off completely. 
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Enjoy, and let us know how you get on with it once received :T


----------

